# Friendly Armadillo Gets Water From Biker



## win231 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2022)

That guy is a Fool!  Armadillos carry Leprosy!  Touching one can be deadly.

http://www.wildlifemanagementpro.org/animal-control/armadillos/leprosy/


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 24, 2022)

Don M. said:


> That guy is a Fool!  Armadillos carry Leprosy!  Touching one can be deadly.
> 
> http://www.wildlifemanagementpro.org/animal-control/armadillos/leprosy/


If he did not know that, how can he be a fool?


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2022)

Don M. said:


> That guy is a Fool!  Armadillos carry Leprosy!  Touching one can be deadly.
> 
> http://www.wildlifemanagementpro.org/animal-control/armadillos/leprosy/


The guy may be aware of the risk, but he may also be aware of how minute the risk is.
"_leprosy is highly treatable and 95% of the population may be completely unsusceptible to the disease, it still poses a risk for many in the united states."_


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> The guy may be aware of the risk, but he may also be aware of how minute the risk is.
> "_leprosy is highly treatable and 95% of the population may be completely unsusceptible to the disease, it still poses a risk for many in the united states."_


I just read that online too. I did not know that fact about armadillo's  and leprosy either. Unless a person has read it before one would have to have a good knowledge of wildlife, I don't. Of course normal caution needs to be applied when dealing with any.


----------

